# Composer Data Base



## Orkpack (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello my Name is Ralf,

i am a composer for pen and paper Fantasy games.
in the years i collect a lot of tips and tricks for composing and i whanted to make a tool to sort my stuff.
Sorry it is in german  But if you are intrestet in this littel tool i will make it in bad English for U.

It is in Access 2013

Here is the video in German 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4XTlG5WuCo&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4XTlG5W ... e=youtu.be)

And Here is the link.

all for free

http://www.orkpack.de/audio/DatenbankDateien.zip


----------

